# MTB ab Waldbröl



## Solanum (21. November 2009)

Hallo Ralf, 

klasse Tour heute  vielen Dank!

Ab Waldbröl ging's via Nutscheid und Windeck an die Sieg.
Über anspruchsvolle Trails und ungezähle Berge zum Heilbrunnen, Ohmbachtrail, Siegperle, Schladerntrails, Nutscheid, .....

Am Ende waren's 69 km mit An- und Abfahrt und 4:30 für den Winterpokal 

Das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen. Dann holen wir auch die Abfahrten nach wo wir nicht runter durften 

Gruß

Iris & Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2009)

Nächstes mal sind dann auch die Windecker dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. November 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> klasse Tour heute  vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Nächstes  mal solltet ihr euch Licht mitnehmen War ja wie ein Geisterzug, eure Gruppe


----------



## Konfuzius (21. November 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.



Klingt gut 
Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr das noch mal fahrt!


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2009)

Wäre heute auch gerne gekommen, hatte es ursprünglich auch einplant, wurde aber nix draus.
Nächstes mal


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nächstes  mal solltet ihr euch Licht mitnehmen War ja wie ein Geisterzug, eure Gruppe



Wir hatten doch Licht dabei
Iris hatte einen fetten 3000lux Strahler und der Manni? einen noch fetteren Blender, der aber nicht funktionierte und weil er die ganze Zeit das Übergewicht mitschleppen mußte , war er denn zum Schluß auch leider das Rücklicht. Das aber unübersehbar

Die Dunkelheit war nicht eingeplant, aber wie das eben so ist mit den Plänen.....
Seid ihr uns etwa auf der Teerstraße begenet, oder wo hast du den Geisterzug gesehen


@Pierre und Max nicht quatschen....machen


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> Am Ende waren's 69 km mit An- und Abfahrt




Na zum Glück seid ihr heile angekommen, das sehr, sehr finstere Stück am Funkturm ist ja mal kein Spaß ....owohl.....ihr hattet ja Licht


Gerne fahren wir bei nächster Gelegenheit den "verbotenen" Hang runter, wenn die Spielverderber nicht da abhängen


Freut micht, daß es euch gefallen hat


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wenn ich kann, bestimmt!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2009)

Der Manni heißt Micha, hat mir aber auch gut gefallen. Werde später an der Tomburg Werbung machen.

Wir sehen uns.

Grüße Micha


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Der Manni heißt Micha



Ja, meine ich doch, irgendwas mit M war schon mal richtig
Mein Namensgedächnis ist ein Sieb, leider!

Gruß an die Tonburg

Ralf


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Alter , 'Alter  Alter, ist noch zu früh.

Natürlich die Tomburg war gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (22. November 2009)

Hi, für mich war am Samstag, auch eine schöne Tour. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi, für mich war am Freitag, auch eine schöne Tour.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang




Und Samstag nicht 


BTW: Möchte nochmal alle an unseren Trainingsurlaub vom 14. - 28.3.2010 auf Mallorca erinnern. Hatte ja schon den ein oder anderen darauf angesprochen (Pierre, Helman, Markus, ...).
Wer mit will kann mich oder Iris gerne ansprechen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und Samstag nicht
> ...
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Samstag war schön, aber Freitag war dank Alkohol noch vieeeeeeeeeel schöner. 

So ist das halt mit dem Schönsaufen.


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2009)

Die  Windeck Trails
Ihr seit natürlich herzlich eingeladen dabei zu sein 
greetz


----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Die  Windeck Trails
> Ihr seit natürlich herzlich eingeladen dabei zu sein
> greetz




Na klar, Hauptache es geht asozial rauf und runter, soll ja immer wieder Ecken geben, die man noch nicht abgefahren ist

Abstecher in die Leuscheid mit eingeplant

Ich bin dabei und werde Heiko gleich mal anfixen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> soll ja immer wieder Ecken geben, die man noch nicht abgefahren ist


 
Ja, und die zeigen wir euch. Wir öffnen unser Schmucktruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManChu (22. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, und die zeigen wir euch. Wir öffnen unser Schmucktruhe




Junge , Junge da bin ich aber gespannt wie nix


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, und die zeigen wir euch. Wir öffnen unser Schmucktruhe



Bitte nicht die Kronjuwelen


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Die  Windeck Trails
> Ihr seit natürlich herzlich eingeladen dabei zu sein
> greetz




Klasse 

Neue Pedale und Schaltzug hab ich schon (Samstag ging irgendwie nix mehr). Jetzt noch neue Reifen und ich komm auch wieder die Berge runter.

Rauf müsst ihr dann warten. Meine Bremse ist beim Geldverschieben ....


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...Meine Bremse ist beim Geldverschieben ....



Dafür ohne Abendbrot ins Bett.


----------



## DrFuManChu (23. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jetzt noch neue Reifen und ich komm auch wieder die Berge runter.



Klar, runter geht auch im freien FAll aber, Hut ab Michael, bei den Bedingungen, die zu erwarten sind ( SCHAALAMM ) mit Felgenbremsen zu trailen ist abenteuerlich,wie zu alten Zeiten, das kann doch was


----------



## Delgado (24. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> .... mit Felgenbremsen zu trailen ist abenteuerlich,wie zu alten Zeiten, das kann doch was



Warte bis ich mit meinem ganz alten Schätzchen* komme 





* @ultra, damit meine ich nisch dat Slanum


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warte bis ich mit meinem ganz alten Schätzchen* komme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme das mal so zur Kenntnis.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warte bis ich mit meinem ganz alten Schätzchen* komme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bitte mit den dazu gehörenden Klamotten


----------



## Delgado (25. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bitte mit den dazu gehörenden Klamotten



Hab' ich sogar 

Original von 1990


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' ich sogar
> 
> Original von 1990


 
Also, das ist ja wohl eher ein Trikot für mich - oder?

LG Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. November 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Also, das ist ja wohl eher ein Trikot für mich - oder?
> 
> LG Rosa



Klar, kannst Du kaufen ...


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klar, kannst Du kaufen ...


 
Wo soll ich denn das dann hinziehen nur über die Brust???


----------



## Delgado (25. November 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wo soll ich denn das dann hinziehen nur über die Brust???


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. November 2009)

Hat am SA wer Bock ne lockere G1  Runde ausschließlich durch die Nutscheid zu machen,
so 2-3 Std??

Startzeit 13oo


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2009)

Mich zieht es am Samstag in den Westerwald.


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hat am SA wer Bock ne lockere G1  Runde ausschließlich durch die Nutscheid zu machen,
> so 2-3 Std??
> 
> Startzeit 13oo




Hallo Ralf, grundsätzlich gerne 
Leider mus ich am Sa. mal wieder einigen Verpflichtungen nachkommen.

Aber wir sehen uns ja am Sonntag in Schladern.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DrFuManChu (26. November 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aber wir sehen uns ja am Sonntag in Schladern.




Klar, ich hoffe du hast dann auch dein schönes Trikot an und ne passende Hose


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Ralf,

irgendwelche Schandtaten geplant für Sonntag?
Gerne ab 11:00 Uhr


----------



## DrFuManChu (1. Dezember 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Ralf,
> 
> irgendwelche Schandtaten geplant für Sonntag?
> Gerne ab 11:00 Uhr



Na klar, wie immer, ab in den Wald.
11oo ist ne Spitzenzeit Heiko wird, denke ich, auch dabei sein.

Was ist am Samstag? 13oo, oder kein Bock, Zeit , we

Treffpunkt ist jetzt vor der Lagerhalle an der Wiehler Straße, dort wo die Reklame an der Wand hängt, bzw wo die fetten Steine abgelegt wurden, also kurz vor der Frittenkiste, vom Boxberg aus gesehen.

Kommst du im Verbund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Na klar, wie immer, ab in den Wald.
> 11oo ist ne Spitzenzeit Heiko wird, denke ich, auch dabei sein.
> 
> Was ist am Samstag? 13oo, oder kein Bock, Zeit , we
> ...



Samstag vorr. keine Zeit 

Verbund ist geplant  Nur so kommt die Fitness 

Treffpunkt sagt mir jetzt gar nix  
Geht nicht der alte


----------



## DrFuManChu (1. Dezember 2009)

Solange du nicht mit dem Auto kommst geht auch der alte, ist ja nur ein Steinwurf weiter weg
Die Besitzer vom Mongolengrill haben sich schon über die "fremde" Parkplatznutzung beschwert, die wollen wir nicht verärgern.

Supi, dann also am Sonntag 11oo wie bisher, ihr kommt ja ohne Auto

3h sind ok?


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Solange du nicht mit dem Auto kommst geht auch der alte, ist ja nur ein Steinwurf weiter weg
> Die Besitzer vom Mongolengrill haben sich schon über die "fremde" Parkplatznutzung beschwert, die wollen wir nicht verärgern.
> 
> Supi, dann also am Sonntag 11oo wie bisher, ihr kommt ja ohne Auto
> ...



Ja, super 

Wir können den Windecker Herzbuam ja mal'n paar Trails rund um Windeck zeigen


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, die sind beleidigt, weil es mir und Heiko nicht so gut gefallen hat

Ich meine, waren ja zwei geile trails drin, aber das Rumstehen und die Teerstraßenkacke gehen garnnix.
Wer die Gegend kennt ist natürlich verwöhnt und nicht mehr so begeistert, wie Jemand, der das alles noch garnicht gesehen hat

Freu mich auf So.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die sind beleidigt, weil es mir und Heiko nicht so gut gefallen hat
> 
> Ich meine, waren ja zwei geile trails drin, aber das Rumstehen und die Teerstraßenkacke gehen garnnix.


 Quatsch !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rumstehen mag ich auch nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ist in einer Gruppe leider aber so.

Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich zum Crossrennen nach Frankfurt, sieht aber so aus das ich doch nicht fahre, mal sehen vieleicht komm ich auch mit.


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Quatsch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, mach doch, würden uns ebenfalls über deine Anwesenheit freuen



Kann ich auch so einen Kalender, wie du ihn willst, haben......bitttteeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ja, mach doch, würden uns ebenfalls über deine Anwesenheit freuen
> 
> 
> 
> Kann ich auch so einen Kalender, wie du ihn willst, haben......bitttteeeee


 
Der ist klasse, nicht ?? Halt ein Fahrrad Kalender.
Zur Tour, könnte klappen. Wie ist den die Wetterlage, ein wenig niesel ist ja OK, muß aber natürlich nicht. 3h sind OK, wobei für mich dann+2 oder ich kann vorher abbiegen.


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mit dem Rad kommst hast du ja schon ne Stunde, dann könntest du ja in Windeck bleiben, wenn wir wieder die Heimreise antreten.

Wetter kann mich am AAAAAAAAAAAAA.........gefahren wird auf jeden Fall


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Rad kommst hast du ja schon ne Stunde, dann könntest du ja in Windeck bleiben, wenn wir wieder die Heimreise antreten.
> 
> Wetter kann mich am AAAAAAAAAAAAA.........gefahren wird auf jeden Fall


 
OK, ich meld mich noch. Sch.. auf das Wetterwir sind MTB Fahrer


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hat am SA wer Bock ne lockere G1  Runde ausschließlich durch die Nutscheid zu machen,
> so 2-3 Std??
> 
> Startzeit 13oo



Hab ganz vergessen, nen kurzen Tourbericht vom letzten Samstag zu machen.
Wir waren ein Trio aus mir , Heiko und Walter, der eigentlich die totale Rannradschwuchtel ist, aber halt mal gerne was durch den Wald fährt

Egal, ist jedenfalls ein netter Kerl und auch nicht mehr ganz jung, also Hut ab

Wie angepeilt, sind wir ne locker GA Runde ausschließlich durch den gemeinen Nutscheid gefahren, zwei drei Abfahrten um die Gesichtszüge etwas aufzulockern und in Dattenfeld dann über die Pülvermühle den Heimweg angerissen.

Fahrzeit 2,75 h
950 hm
45 km

Alles schön locker, so soll es im Winter sein


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

1. Ist das echt ein Yeti, und hast du es noch ??

Walter? Walter Ottersbach, super Kerl, bestell mal Grüße, er weis dann bescheid.
Echt Harter Hund.


----------



## DrFuManChu (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 1. Ist das echt ein Yeti, und hast du es noch ??
> 
> Walter? Walter Ottersbach, super Kerl, bestell mal Grüße, er weis dann bescheid.
> Echt Harter Hund.




äheeeem!!!!Räusper,Räusper......du meintest Walter O. ,oder

Ja, genau der, werd es ihm ausrichten.

Nein, ist der legendäre YETI Nachbau, der so heißt, weil Frank mich bei dem Rennen in Saalhausen seinerzeit nocht nicht kannte und bei Wolle über mich abgelästert hat, als er mich damit gesehen hat, daß ich damit ja wohl auf Yeti-Nachbau machen würde, was natürlich nicht stimmte, wofür er dann auch prompt mit ner Klatsche von mir im Rennen bestraft wurde, was ihn dann noch mehr geärgert hat.

Ich glaube das Yeti hatte seinerzeit auch ne gelbe RS drin, in meinem war ne orange Manitou und es stand dick und fett DASOURCE drauf, was nicht so sehr nach Yeti klingt......

Das Teil hat der Bonne mir vor etwa 5 Jahren abgekauft und irgenwem in der AG vertickt, natürlich ohne die schöne Kurbel


----------



## DrFuManChu (5. Dezember 2009)

Gestern bin ich mit Andi und Michel ne Runde durch den Nutscheid geradelt.
Fango gab es auf lau, davon dann auch reichlich.....

Der Michel ist seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gefahren, dafür hat er dann auch böse gelitten, aber bis zum Schluß durchgehalten

Ich könnte den Jungens ein paar Ecken zeigen, die sie noch nicht abgefahren sind, auch nicht mit den Cross-Maschinen, was zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beigetragen hat.

Wir sind die übliche Runde gefahren von Waldbröl über 3 Eichen, Ruine Windeck, Pulvermühle und einen kleinen Schlenker durch den "Sumpf" bis nach Waldbröl.

Den beiden hat es gefallen, da bin ich foh

Für morgen werde ich mir die Schlammreifen draufziehen damit es auch dorthin geht,wo ich hinwill.

Das wird ne asoziale Schlammschlacht, soviel ist mal sicher


----------



## DrFuManChu (6. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Das wird ne asoziale Schlammschlacht, soviel ist mal sicher



So war es dann auch heute und das nicht zu knapp

Heiko, Michael H. (heute ohne I.) und ich haben uns nicht vom Wetter abhalten lassen und sind erst durch den Nutscheid, etwa so wie am Freitag.

Ab Alt Windeck trennten sich unsere Wege, weil Michael heute nicht so lange mitfahren wollte, bzw ihn die Sehnsucht nach I. zog

Heiko und ich sind dann wie üblich den Siegtrail, hoch nach Ohmbach, duch den Trail hin und gleich wieder zurück, am Wasserhäuschen den trail an dem Holzhaus vorbei, runter nach Dreisel.
Wasserfall, Schladern und dann erstmal lange hoch bis wir wieder Heimatluft schnuppern konnten.

Es war naß, sehr naß

Der Schlammreifen, den ich mir extra draufgezogen habe kann mal richtig was. Unglaublich wo der noch haftet.

Wer bei den momentanen Bodenbedingungen Probleme hat, kann ja mal den SPACE von Schwalbe antesten, du wirst staunen was damit alles geht

Hab den aber nur vorne drauf, weil ich hinten gerne drifte


Hier noch die Eckdaten zur tour:
55 km
3,75 h ( mit Putzen ,Ölen und Klamotten vom Leib ziehen waren es 5)
1270 hm

Gibt auch noch ein Bildchen dazu

Wo war Pierre eigentlich


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Das wird ne asoziale Schlammschlacht, soviel ist mal sicher



Ja, die wars auch. Aber schööööööön 
Hauptsache mal vor die Tür bei dem Wetter.

I. hat die Zeit dann auch sinnvoll genutzt (Telefonieren ... )

55 km hatte ich dann auch in 3,5h ohne Saubermachen.

Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DrFuManChu (8. Dezember 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.



Eventuell auch am Samstag MTB um 13oo, weil ich am Sonntag entweder laufe, oder Straße fahre und beides auch eher nach Mittag

Bin am SA abfeiern, das wird dann nix , wenn ich So ,mitten in der Nacht wieder aufstehen soll.

Der Heiko hat So. Nachmittag was vor, deswegen will er dann früh fahren, ich denke so 10oo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' auch was vor wie ich erfahren habe ....

Muss in die Schweiz. Winterpokalpunkte sammeln 
Außerdem hat I. volles Programm angesagt: Klettern, Weihnachtsmarkt, Radfahren und zwischendrin immer lecker essen 

Bin dann ab dem 19. Dezember bis Anfang Januar wieder für Nutscheid & Co. bereit 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DrFuManChu (9. Dezember 2009)

Prima, dann machts euch in der Schweiz was schön.
Ob das mit dem biken da aber was wird

Der gemeine Nutscheid wird auf euch warten


Viel Spaß


----------



## DrFuManChu (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen geht es ne lustige Runde auf harten Frostboden der hoffentlich nicht allzu sehr zuschneit quer durch den gemeinen Nutscheid bis Dattenfeld-Dreisel-Schladern und return.

Übermorgen solls dann abhängig von der Schneelage auch den Heilquellentrail über Herchentrail wieder in den dreckigen Nutscheid gehen.

Allet schööööön locker und mit viel Spaß im Gesicht......wenn es nicht einfriert

Letztes WE war GA auf der Straße angesagt und das war verdammt kein Spaß:kotz:

@Micheal bist du mit I. dabei.


----------



## DrFuManChu (19. Dezember 2009)

Sooooo ..... da keiner mitfahren wollte bin ich halt alleine, was ich sowieso die meiste Zeit fahre

Klar war es kalt, mein kack zeigte mir verdammte -11 Grad an.
Weil ich mein Rad zuletzt schlampig sauber gamacht habe hat es mich dann auch gleich mal mit nem engefrosteten Schaltzug bestraft.

Mir blieben also zwischen 3 und 9 Gängen, wenn ich sehr geduldig war, was aber für das heutige Profil ausreichte.
Gabelöl ist auch Mist bei den Temperaturen.

Dank Schuhheizung und Windstopper für die Fresse habe ich es schlappe 2 Stunden ausgehalten.
Ich fuhr aber viele jungfräuliche, verschneite Wege,waren also nöch nicht viele unterwegs heute

Morgen gehts dann mit neuem Schaltzug weiter....brrrrrr


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ralf,

wann trefft Ihr Euch den morgen?
Haben gerade -14 Grad aber morgen soll's ja schneien. Da wirds wärmer 

Länger als 2 h wollen wie aber nicht


----------



## DrFuManChu (19. Dezember 2009)

Tach Micha,

sieht so aus, als wäre ich morgen wieder alleine und da hatte ich vor um 11 abzufrosten

Falls ja, seid ihr um 11 am Boxberg

Was heißt überhaupt 2h?? mit An und Abreise?
dann wird das aber ne sehr kurze Rund,oder?


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2009)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

Frühstück is fertig 
Und wir sind eingeschneit 

Du dürftest ja bald schon zurück sein.
Werde noch ein bischen anstreichen und dann mal sehen ob ich noch fahr ...

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Oberberg


----------



## DrFuManChu (20. Dezember 2009)

Soooooooooooo, ich habe auch fertig.

Da war ich um 2 min nach 11 am Boxberg und sah 2 Reifenspuren im Schnee, die noch sehr frisch aussahen.
Ich dachte, okeeee, ist ja schon 2 min nach vielleicht hol ich die noch ein.

Ich folgte also den Spuren und traf dann auch 2 biker, das waren aber nicht Mi und I sondern 2 eisenharte Dirtrider mit Crosshelmen und Jeans, die dann auch die erste kleine Steigung mal schön hochgeschoben haben.

Ich frage mich nur, wo die wohl dirten wollten Im Schacht waren die Bedingungen nicht sehr einladend.
#
Egal, bin ich halt alleine weiter und diesmal mit funtionierender Schaltung und noch wärmer eingepackt als gestern, was anfangs auch sehr angenehm war.
Bin durch den Nutscheid mit Abstecher zur Ruine und dann wieder heim.
Irgendwie wurde der Boden immer tiefer
Spaß hat es nicht so viel gemacht, weil irgendwann war die Brille nicht mehr Beschlagfrei zu bekommen und bei -8 Grad war es auch nicht viel wärmer als gestern. Ohne Brille war auch Kacke und die Sicht wegen den zugekniffen Augen nicht besser

Habe fast alle Wege "für mich alleine gehabt", bis auf wenige Streckenabschnitte , wo ich noch 2 weitere Spuren entdecken konnte.

Möcht mal wissen wer das war

Übrigens der space von Schwalbe macht auch bei Schnee ne gute Spur

Genug von dem .

Mal sehen was die neue Woche so bringt

Ach so , bin nur 2,5 h gefahren, was mir aber reichte, weil ich so eine schreckliche Frostbeule bin, meine Temperatur fängt bei 30 Grad im Schatten an


----------



## DrFuManChu (3. Januar 2010)

An den letzten beiden WE waren die Bedingungen eher bescheiden bis nicht fahrbar, daher fand das Training auf der Straße statt, bzw wurde gelaufen

Heute ging es endlich wieder in den Wald 

Mit dabei waren Heiko und der Highlander.
Wie üblich fuhren wir beim Chinamäään los, auf der Höhe trafen wir uns mit dem Highlander und dann weiter auf breiten, aber fies verschneiten Wegen durch den Nutscheid.
Der Schnee war tief und der Vortrieb daher kräfteraubend.
Sollte ja nur ne lockere G1 Runde werden

Wurde auch nur ne kleine Runde auf teilweise "frischen" Wegen mit spektakulären Drifts und Abflügen

Wir waren 2h unterwegs bei angenehmen -3 Grad. Boden war schwer aber hat für ne Menge Spaß gesorgt.
Wege die sonst auf der Scheibe gedrückt werden sind heute mit erbärmlichen Gängen geschlichen worden


Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes WE wieder mit dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube wir haben Eure Spuren im Schnee gesehen 

Wir sind durch den Nutscheid zur Ruine gefahren und haben einen Abstecher zu Erich in's Goldene Spinnrad gemacht.

Der hat sein Vorhaben, das Café zum 85 Geburtstag zu schließen, Gott sei Dank nicht umgesetzt 

Der Kuchen war sogar umsonst 

Am Ende waren es Kräfteraubende 3:45 h.
Kaminofen und Sauerbraten mit Klößen sei Dank geht es mir wieder gut ..... obwohl ich mich kaum noch bewegen kann


----------



## DrFuManChu (5. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Kuchen war sogar umsonst



WAT:::::na wenn ich das gewußt hätte wären wir da auch eingefallen, obwohl ich touren mit Zwischenstop garnicht mag

Wir waren sogar recht dicht dran, an der Ruine.

Wenn ihr Bock habt, am WE wollen wir SA und SO MTB fahren sofern das Wetter mitspielt, bzw der Boden fahrbar ist.

Außerdem kannst du gerne noch was fressen, wenn du dann langsamer wirst


----------



## Delgado (6. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> WAT:::::na wenn ich das gewußt hätte wären wir da auch eingefallen, obwohl ich touren mit Zwischenstop garnicht mag
> 
> Wir waren sogar recht dicht dran, an der Ruine.
> 
> ...




Klar gerne 
Aber eher am Sonntag.

Zwischenstopps mag ich auch nicht so, schon gar nicht mit Weizen  dann brauch ich nämlich zurück'n Taxi 
Aber wir mussten I. wieder auftauen; die war teilgefroren


----------



## DrFuManChu (10. Januar 2010)

Dieses WE gab es snowride satt
Samstag und Sonntag ging es jeweils um den Radarturm und es war einfach nur geil zu fahren


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2010)

Wir waren gestern auch am Treffpunkt 

Aber nicht zum Biken sondern um den Kaisergarten leerzufressen 

Bin immer noch satt ...


----------



## DrFuManChu (11. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch am Treffpunkt
> 
> Aber nicht zum Biken sondern um den Kaisergarten leerzufressen
> 
> Bin immer noch satt ...




Kannste vergessen, hab ich auch schon probiert. Nach dem 5. Teller hab ich aufgegeben, aber fast alles probiert

Is eifach geil der Fraß und bezahlbar

Schade, dass ihr euch "nur" die Wampe trainiert habt......obwohl.......ne mach weiter so

Seid ihr/du in Ochtendung dabei?(Poison Cup)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Seid ihr/du in Ochtendung dabei?(Poison Cup)



Nö, viel zu früh im Jahr.
Ich fahr nur von Mai bis Oktober


----------



## DrFuManChu (11. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur von Mai bis Oktober



Okeeeee, dann aber auch nur noch Training in der Zeit


----------



## DrFuManChu (16. Januar 2010)

War heute 3h im gemeinen Nutscheid unterwegs.
Stellenweise war es EISglatt. Dank der Reifenspuren konnte man überwiegend zügig fahren. 
Einige Wege waren aber wegen des Tauwetters sehr kräfteverschleißend.

Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und alle die nicht mitfahren wollten.......das hier habt ihr verpasst------------>


----------



## DrFuManChu (17. Januar 2010)

Weil es heute sooooooooooo schön draußen und weder im Wald noch auf der Straße zu fahren war, habe ich mir mein Erstzrad geschnappt und damit meine 2.5h G1- Einheit abgerissen.


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2010)

Schön, schön .... da werd' ich ja nächste Saison ganz schön Konkurrenz bekommen.

Mir war das viel zu anstrengend nachdem ich am WE mehrfach mit diversen Schneewehen zu kämpfen hatte 

Dafür hab ich I. dann am So. auf die Rolle gesetzt und selber Ruhetag gemacht 

Die Renovierungsarbeiten im Haus sind endlich auch abgeschlossen 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2010)

@all,

Die Anmeldung für den Rheinland MTB Cup ist freigeschaltet 

Anmeldung


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schön, schön .... da werd' ich ja nächste Saison ganz schön Konkurrenz bekommen.
> 
> Micha


 
Die Sen2 sind dieses Jahr wirklich Stärker in Hobby und auch im Lizenzbereich, auch viele Starter. Finde *ich *gut !

Der Nutscheid ist heute zum :kotz:gewesen, am Besten wir machen jetzt eine woche Pause und ab nächsten Montag ist alles trocken bei 20 Grad mit Blauen Himmel.

@ FuMan: Manche Leute halten 9 Std. auf der "Rolle" aus, Respekt!


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ FuMan: Manche Leute halten 9 Std. auf der "Rolle" aus, Respekt!




Ja und die gehören zu unserem WP-Team 

Wir haben Euch übrigens längst überholt obwohl I. immer noch auf die Rolle von Rose wartet.


----------



## Delgado (18. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die Sen2 sind dieses Jahr wirklich Stärker in Hobby und auch im Lizenzbereich, auch viele Starter. Finde *ich *gut !



Ich dachte ich fahr' mal Damen Hobby 
So'n Umbau wie bei Lorenzo ist doch bestimmt noch auf die Schnelle drin, wa?


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja und die gehören zu unserem WP-Team
> 
> Wir haben Euch übrigens längst überholt obwohl I. immer noch auf die Rolle von Rose wartet.


 
Ja, das stimmt.
Unsere Teamwahl ging diese Jahr ein wenig in die Hose. Aber so ist das wenn man sich Stars holt die sich dann 4 Monate Krank melden.
Dafür das wir nur zu Dritt sind schlagen wir uns aber ganz OK.

Damen Hobby ? Was sagt I. denn dazu ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManChu (18. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schön, schön .... da werd' ich ja nächste Saison ganz schön Konkurrenz bekommen.



Mag sein, aber sicher nicht von mir
Der Manfred will dieses Jahr mit dir fighten, glaube ich

Willst du auch in Solingen an den Start?

@Löwe
Länger als 3h habe ich es noch nicht ausgehalten auf dem Spinner, danach waren aber auch die Füße im Schwitzbad.
Solange man Intervalle machen kann geht es ja noch, aber stur G1 fahren.....voll asozial.

Leider hält sich nach dem Schnee der Matsch ja noch sehr lange


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> @Löwe
> Länger als 3h habe ich es noch nicht ausgehalten auf dem Spinner, danach waren aber auch die Füße im Schwitzbad.
> Solange man Intervalle machen kann geht es ja noch, aber stur G1 fahren.....voll asozial.


 
Rolle Trainieren versuche ich immer soweit wie möglich zuvermeiden, wenn doch dann mit TV, alte Bud Spencer Filme oder Tour Videos, Mt. Ventox und Flandern Rundfahrt, Paris Roubaix. Aber auch nur 2-2,5 Std.

Es gibt nichts über Kurz-Kurz durch die Trockenen Wälder.

Aber wir müßen ja umbedingt TrainierenAls gab es kein Morgen mehr.
Bekommen wir eigentlich Geld dafür ??? Immer dieser Druck besser zusein als der Nebenman.

*Ich liebe es !!! Ja ! Das ist unsere Aufgabe in diesem Leben.*


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2010)

Gibt es am WE eine Tour ??


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gibt es am WE eine Tour ??



Das will ich hoffen.
Bringst Du Seife mit?


----------



## DrFuManChu (20. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das will ich hoffen.
> Bringst Du Seife mit?


Was wird denn das für ne tour......sieht die etwa so aus







Da bin ich dabei------auf jeden

Sonst darfs aber auch gerne das Übliche sein.....Nutscheid-Windeck-Nutscheid.

Wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen,oder auf ein zufälliges Begegnen hoffen, oder was

Ist möglich, dass einige Ecken bis dahin noch nicht fahrbar sind.Der Schnee schmilzt nicht schnell genug


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Der Schnee schmilzt nicht schnell genug


Dafür fahren wir doch MTB


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2010)

Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## DrFuManChu (21. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag 13:00 Uhr?



Alles mal nur solange es nicht Fo.....n regnet

Geht auch ne Stunde früher?

Wasn mit Samstag.......1300?
KOmmt I. auch mit?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## DrFuManChu (24. Januar 2010)

So lasset euren Worten Taten folgen

Wie auch immer, ich fahre sowieso und das sah gestern so aus: 




3h auf der Straße bei 0 bis -3 Grad und irgendwie immer Gegenwind egal in welche Richtung gefahren wurde
Mit dabei war mein alter Freund Lance, der leider kein MTB fährt.






Da es heute auf der Straße wahrscheinlich ebenso unberechenbar glatt wie im Wald ist, fahre ich gleich schön was im frisch angeschneiten Nutscheid, wo viele Eisplatten nur darauf warten, mir eine Falle zu stellen
Wenn ich unbeschadet durchkomme, werde ich darüber berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankcasalla (24. Januar 2010)

Eh Ralle,



willst du Weltmeister werden?


----------



## DrFuManChu (24. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Weltmeister das wird mal nix, aber dir will ich auf jeden Fall mehr von deinem Vorsprung abknabbern

Meld dich mal lieber für Ochtendung an, dann können wir zusammen dahin fahren und schon mal nen kleinen Formcheck machen

Im gemeinen Nutscheid war es heute verdammt tückisch, was den Spaß am Biken erheblich eingeschränkt hat.
Viele Eisplatten unter dem neuen Schnee.
Eine neue Reifenspur habe ich enteckt.
Hey du......wer bist du?
Du bist den ersten Forstweg von Wbl hoch auf die Nutscheidstraße gekommen und dann gleich die erste Möglichkeit wieder  links auf den ersten Forstweg der dann kommt.
Los.....zeig dich

Sonst war ich quasi der einzige auf weiter Flur und da sah es heute so aus:


----------



## frankcasalla (24. Januar 2010)

Du machst mir Angst!!!!

Bei uns im Siebengebirge schaut es genauso aus,aber macht richtig Laune auf mehr!
Willst du in Ochtendung fahren?Das Rennen bin ich vor 10 Jahren schon schlecht gefahren,geht garnicht!
Formcheck im Siebengebirge ab mitte Februar!


Wieviel Millionen bekommt der Flämische Löwe eigentlich von Seba Med----weil in den Klamotten rumfahren,naja!


----------



## DrFuManChu (24. Januar 2010)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Wieviel Millionen bekommt der Flämische Löwe eigentlich



Stell die Frage doch mal andersherum

Ochtendung ist dann also meine Chance,wenn es bei dir schlecht gelaufen ist

Ok wir können das aber auch neutral bei dir auf dem Haustrail checken, ich komme


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2010)

Mitlerweile hasse ich den Schnee 

Ich will Sonne!


BTW: Ralf, wenn Du mal bei Sonne zum Frank fährst und die Trails dort schön trocken sind .... nimm mich mit! 




PS: Zu Pierre fällt mir nu wirklich nix mehr ein


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Ralf, wenn Du mal bei Sonne zum Frank fährst und die Trails dort schön trocken sind .... nimm mich mit!


Das kann ja noch dauern
Die trails sind aber auch schön, wenn die Sonne nicht scheint und der Boden feucht ist.
Nächste 7Geb Runde mit Frank ist  im Feb. bzw wenn Schnee und Eis weg sind.

@Frank wat isn nu mit Ochtendung? Ist der Kurs so Kacke,oder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankcasalla (25. Januar 2010)

Ja der Kurs ist nicht so der Knaller:Langer Anstieg und dann eine Kinderabfahrt hinführend zu einer Drückerstrecke!Also der Berg wird dir wahrscheinlich zu lang sein ,aber die ca.2 km flache Autobahn wird dir sehr liegen!!

Ab Februar bin ich wieder für alle Schweinereien offen,weil ich zurzeit nur GA 1 und GA 2 trainiere und das geht nicht wenn du Michael und Bonne mitbringst!

Ich wollte eventuell in Adenau den Poison-Cup fahren.


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. Januar 2010)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ab Februar bin ich wieder für alle Schweinereien offen,weil ich zurzeit nur GA 1 und GA 2 trainiere und das geht nicht wenn du Michael und Bonne mitbringst!


G1 bis 2 fahre ich ebenfalls, bis auf ein paar kleine Intervalle EB

Michael will ja nur bei Sonne und Staub und Bonne weiß ich garnicht,ob der überhaupt Bock hat

Maximal fahren wir beide alleine


----------



## frankcasalla (25. Januar 2010)

Ja machen wir....und danach so wie auf deinen eingestellten Bildern!


Momentan ist der Schnee definitiv zu hoch,aber wir können ja mal Freitag abwarten.
Bringst du den "grün-weißen-Duschgelmann"auch mit?


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. Januar 2010)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Bringst du den "grün-weißen-Duschgelmann"auch mit?


Du meinst Dersichnachderseifebückt......

Ich bin mir nicht sicher,ob Dersichnachderseifebückt für sowas Zeit hat.......aber der kann ja auch lesen was hier steht


Stimmts Pierre


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2010)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> ... Dersichnachderseifebückt......


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2010)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ja machen wir....und danach so wie auf deinen eingestellten Bildern!



Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... Gay-Parade


----------



## DrFuManChu (26. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... Gay-Parade




Rrrrrrrrischtiiiisch


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Januar 2010)

Das war gigantisch heute.Es liegt mal locker ein halber Meter Schnee
Biken war nur auf den geräumten Straßen möglich, da auf allen Forstwegen der Schnee eindeutig zu hoch war, kein durchkommen möglich, aber Spaß hat es auch so gemacht......meistens


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2010)

So sah es heute Morgen auf der B256 aus 
Gut, dass ich mit'm Bike unterwegs war.
Konnte man schöööön links an den Autos vorbei fahren.

Könnte aber bald mal genug sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2010)

Sacht mal: wollte nicht noch der ein oder andere mit nach Malle?
Ralf, Pierre mit Daniela, Markus S. ......?

Termin ist 14. - 28.3.2010. Unser Preis 680  mit alles 

Bei Interesse melden!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2010)

Guck ma Ralfi:





Ist noch druckfrisch


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## Freddy41 (15. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Guck ma Ralfi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was lese ich da im Kleingedruckten
Michael erster Senioren zwei,nur weil ich keine Zeit hatte.
Iris erster Platz bei den Frauen.
Gratulation von der Glessener-Höhe.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2010)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Was lese ich da im Kleingedruckten
> Michael erster Senioren zwei,nur weil ich keine Zeit hatte.
> Iris erster Platz bei den Frauen.
> Gratulation von der Glessener-Höhe.
> Gruß Friedhelm



Danke, Danke! 

Aber wo ist eigentlich der Ralf?
Liegt der vielleicht noch irgendwo im Nutscheid unter einer Schneewehe


----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. September 2010)

[email protected] schau mahl, bring Heiko mit. Vieleicht haben noch andere lust zu kommen zb. [email protected] oder [email protected]
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10779


----------



## Blut Svente (10. September 2010)

hört sich gut an! Mal schaun...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich [email protected]


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich [email protected]



Danke  ... bis Samstag

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

